# what's the difference between skoal and skoal extra?



## boat_money

besides price. it's cheaper. does the extra stand for cheaper but "extra" chance of gum cancer?


----------



## boat_money

and yes specklecatcher, i've already googled it...


----------



## bubbas kenner

If you tell your woman not that fat than you may need extra .


----------



## boat_money

hopefully i don't get a lecture on this post too. for all those concerned about my health: i used to smoke a pack a day. when my first daughter was born i quit, but started dipping a can a day. now a can lasts me about 4 days and my dentist is cool w/ it. so come on 2cool, who knows the difference?


----------



## Spots and Dots

Xtra is more wintergreenier......i think the can saying xtra gets my hopes up for something big, then i'm dissapointed. It's not bad, but i think i like regular better.

Maybe it's just an expectation thing??


----------



## troutredfish

I think it's skoal in pouches I can't remember..........maybe it's extra memory loss


----------



## tbone2374

Mouth and gum cancer, or more of the same!


----------



## Gary

Don't spit that stuff out the window.


----------



## speckle-catcher

boat_money said:


> and yes specklecatcher, i've already googled it...


:rotfl:


----------



## mullenms

I noticed the extra was a bit more moist but honestly didn't notice that much of a difference so went back to the long cut wintergreen. For what it's worth, both my dentist and oral surgeon say the risks are extremely overblown by the media. I was told that cancer risk of wet tobacco (Skoal, Copenhagen, etc..) is 1:1 meaning you have no greater chance of contracting cancer than someone who does not dip wet tabacco. However, the risk of using dried tobacco (i.e., Red Man) was 3:1 meaning you have tripled your chance of contracting cancer vs. those who do not use dried tobacco. Some types of snuff were 5:1. They stated they learned this from a ten year study that was presented to oral surgeons/dentists in Chicago a few years back.

Needless to say my wife was p!ssed upon hearing this news and we swithched dentists. My new dentist says the same thing my old one did.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

They are both Copenhagen's biotch! LOL


----------



## Rusty S

I quit the stuff 20 years ago, sometimes I miss it, but I remind myself I don't need it---wierd how some things don't get that consideration. rs


----------



## mullenms

Haute, was merely referring to the brands rather than corporate owners. Realize that both are owned by the U.S. Smokeless Tobacco Corp. They also own Red Seal.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

*The answer is....*

Skoal is "bad" for you and Skoal Extra is "extra bad".  j/k Congrats on quiting smoking. Best of luck on quiting this junk too. I know your wife and kids will appreciate it too.


----------



## monster

My wife's ex-coworker had a husband who dipped Copenhagen for several years. He developed a "toothache"...which turned out to be a tumor I believe. Over the next 1.5-2 years, he lost his teeth on that side of his mouth, had to have a prosthetic sinus cavity put in, lost his eye on that side, and passed away. Within 2 years! I'm not trying to preach, as I dip a can of Skoal about every 2 days, but a harsh reminder that it CAN happen. I've been trying to quit for awhile now, but with minimal success.

I don't know the difference between regular and extra, except the $1 price difference, but I've wondered the same.


----------



## Cartman

Skoal Extra has more fiberglass in it.


----------



## Rusty S

Are you guy's buying the Premium Potpourri or the regular fake dope? rs


----------



## BACLIFF BERT

I like the regular over the extra. I feel a bigger nicotine hit from the regular long cut.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

I use to dip but glad I finally quit. Quitting smoking was nothing compared to quitting the dip. Like Rusty sometimes I still miss it, especially when fishing but I'm happy to say I've been off the stuff over 15 years now.....Besides, it's one nasty habit.


----------



## monkeyman1

don't spit from the bow; the captain don't like that.


----------

